# Online ACS application



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply Online ACS application in next few weeks..so was thinking if somebody who has done it, can pass on the email/mob number thru private messages to me...so I can speak to you as I have some doubts specfic to India..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Pankaj.. ask here.. it would help everyone and u will get mixed response, one person might not have a solution to your issue


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi Pankaj.. ask here.. it would help everyone and u will get mixed response, one person might not have a solution to your issue


1)where to start the Online ACS process??is it this ...https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(rks4zg31bm3mc355b0qznz45))/skills/application/application.aspx
if it is this link then over there it asks you to select your ASCO code which is mandatory(which shouldnt be the case)
2)whats tertiary education qualifications??
3)has anybody got the the ACS done with the profile of Business analyst/process analyst so that I can get the exact ASCO code??
4)wats the account no. for ACS if I want to make the payment from an Australian Bank account??

some more will follow....


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Pankaj,

1. Yes this is the link you have to submit your application. 

2. If you study in Australia, u have to think of it. If you study in India just don't worry about it.

3. If you are not sure of the ASCO code you can mention 2231-79, which is NEC (Not Else where Classified). 

4. check here for payment details: 
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillapplication#fees
https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillfaq#payment



PankajNamdeo said:


> 1)where to start the Online ACS process??is it this ...https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(rks4zg31bm3mc355b0qznz45))/skills/application/application.aspx
> if it is this link then over there it asks you to select your ASCO code which is mandatory(which shouldnt be the case)
> 2)whats tertiary education qualifications??
> 3)has anybody got the the ACS done with the profile of Business analyst/process analyst so that I can get the exact ASCO code??
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mrmsml said:


> Pankaj,
> 
> 1. Yes this is the link you have to submit your application.
> 
> ...


thanks mrmsml for the reply.....
i m filling for Online ACS & i heard in the forum that you need to send some docs thru the mail even if u r doing online ACS...is it true?..wat r the benfits of online ACS over normal ACS??


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> thanks mrmsml for the reply.....
> i m filling for Online ACS & i heard in the forum that you need to send some docs thru the mail even if u r doing online ACS...is it true?..wat r the benfits of online ACS over normal ACS??


and one mre thing...i wanted to know that we start the online process from the link https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(deo...plication.aspx
so we need to just fill all these details mentioned on this page n attach the certified copies of required docs...n thats it?


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Pankaj,
Once you fill online application and submit you will receive an email with the login id and password. The submition date is the start of your application date. Online has the fast processing. Once you submit the online appliaction, you take a print of the email you received from ACS and attach all your certified copies and mail them to ACS, Australia. Once they receive your hard copies and the payment, your application will be processed further. all the time you can check you application station online.

https://www.acs.org.au/skillsapp/index.asp

All the best for your application.




PankajNamdeo said:


> and one mre thing...i wanted to know that we start the online process from the link https://ibs.acs.org.au/events/(S(deo...plication.aspx
> so we need to just fill all these details mentioned on this page n attach the certified copies of required docs...n thats it?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mrmsml said:


> Pankaj,
> Once you fill online application and submit you will receive an email with the login id and password. The submition date is the start of your application date. Online has the fast processing. Once you submit the online appliaction, you take a print of the email you received from ACS and attach all your certified copies and mail them to ACS, Australia. Once they receive your hard copies and the payment, your application will be processed further. all the time you can check you application station online.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/skillsapp/index.asp
> ...


thanks again for the info mrmsml...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well.....Pankaj you can also upload all the supporting documents as original color scan copies and make the payment via credit card, in this case, you don't need to send hard copies.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mohit2903 said:


> Well.....Pankaj you can also upload all the supporting documents as original color scan copies and make the payment via credit card, in this case, you don't need to send hard copies.


i need to know that do I to need to upload the file coloured original certified scanned copies of the docs??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pankaj, u need to send hard copies too for online ACS. this is what was discussed a while ago.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> pankaj, u need to send hard copies too for online ACS. this is what was discussed a while ago.


but in this thread only sombody said that if u send colour scanned copies then there is no need to send the hard copies...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pankaj, 
why dont u want to get your documents attested? is it the cost factor? colored print or photocopies cost more thn getting them attested.. being in India u shudnt worry too much about the cost of attesting ur documents. it is INR 5-10 for each sign/stamp, we paid INR 4 for each document and got about 200 of them attested.
in this thread someone said u have to send hard copies too and hard copies have to be attested, the colored one is for scanned docs sent for the visa application.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> pankaj,
> why dont u want to get your documents attested? is it the cost factor? colored print or photocopies cost more thn getting them attested.. being in India u shudnt worry too much about the cost of attesting ur documents. it is INR 5-10 for each sign/stamp, we paid INR 4 for each document and got about 200 of them attested.
> in this thread someone said u have to send hard copies too and hard copies have to be attested, the colored one is for scanned docs sent for the visa application.


i m ready to get them certified(thats not an issue).....but i m confused in the sense that in both the cases(online or visa mail) u need to get them attested n send them(or upload it)?? or is it the case that only the copies send thru the mail needs to get certified???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this has been discussed more thn a thousand times pankaj, what is confusing?

for online applications only, u can scan and upload color scans, and this applies for visa application, for ACS you have to send hard copies, duly attested. if you are applying online for ACS you have to anyways send them hard copies which are attested.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> this has been discussed more thn a thousand times pankaj, what is confusing?
> 
> for online applications only, u can scan and upload color scans, and this applies for visa application, for ACS you have to send hard copies, duly attested. if you are applying online for ACS you have to anyways send them hard copies which are attested.


yep...seems to get it now,...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pankaj, you need to upload original color scan copies (without certified) or can upload certified black & white copies.......


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mohit2903 said:


> Pankaj, you need to upload original color scan copies (without certified) or can upload certified black & white copies.......


thanks mohit...i m in a mood to send thru mail...while sending it thru mail do i need to send it copies of certified docs or original certifited copies..??


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

All copies should be attested Pankaj. You need to send the original certified copies. I have made 3 certified copies of each document, one for ACS, one for Visa nd one for myself just in case if its needed.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ozsolz said:


> All copies should be attested Pankaj. You need to send the original certified copies. I have made 3 certified copies of each document, one for ACS, one for Visa nd one for myself just in case if its needed.


thanks ozsolz....


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi ozsolz 

You have mentioned that, need to send one set of certified to copies during Visa application. Do we need to keep all the dcouements submitted to ACS for submitting to DIAC? What type of documents are required for Visa application

In next 2weeks, I am planning to apply for ACS online. As per current understranding, I can submitt the application online and attach all the scanned copies. One set of all the certified docuements has to sent by POST to ACS.

if my understanding is wrong, let me know


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

You can scan all the certified copies what ever you are sending to ACS. These need to be submitted when you apply for VISA. Just scan the certified copies and save some where. 

All the best for your ACS application.



rajg said:


> Hi ozsolz
> 
> You have mentioned that, need to send one set of certified to copies during Visa application. Do we need to keep all the dcouements submitted to ACS for submitting to DIAC? What type of documents are required for Visa application
> 
> ...


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

rajg said:


> Hi ozsolz
> 
> You have mentioned that, need to send one set of certified to copies during Visa application. Do we need to keep all the dcouements submitted to ACS for submitting to DIAC? What type of documents are required for Visa application
> 
> ...


Hi Raj

You are right, I color scanned all the original documents and send to DIAC for visa application. For ACS I send all the attested documents by post.


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

*Mcts*

How to specify the MCTS cert. in Relevant Qualification section, what would be the duration or the univ etc, can that be left blank?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

iwh_aus said:


> How to specify the MCTS cert. in Relevant Qualification section, what would be the duration or the univ etc, can that be left blank?


In duration you can select option 'n/a'. Institute / Course write as mentioned in certificate.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Urgent pls help*

I want to upload I797(H1B petitions) and W2/ Tax statement in online ACS application, where I can do this?
I dont see the option to upload these two in *Relevant Experience* Tab. Can I upload these two in *Personal Details* tab, with Attachment Type selected as *'Biography'*? 

Also where I will upload Full n Final settlement docs, Bonus, Promotion letters etc. In *Relevant Experience* tab I only see 3 types of attachments available viz. Stat Declaration, Reference and Organization Chart.

ANyone who knows answers to my question please...please advise at the earliest.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> I want to upload I797(H1B petitions) and W2/ Tax statement in online ACS application, where I can do this?
> I dont see the option to upload these two in *Relevant Experience* Tab. Can I upload these two in *Personal Details* tab, with Attachment Type selected as *'Biography'*?
> 
> Also where I will upload Full n Final settlement docs, Bonus, Promotion letters etc. In *Relevant Experience* tab I only see 3 types of attachments available viz. Stat Declaration, Reference and Organization Chart.
> ...




Any replies seniors ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Any replies seniors ?


I uploaded in *Reference* attachment type, because these all docs are referring that you had that job. So .....I guess i m right, unless its statutiry or org chart I m uploading.


----------



## TELAPVV9 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello All,

I am very new to this website and I am planning to apply for Australia PR 189 without any help of Agent; I have gone the Australian official Immigration website to lodge an application for it, however I am not able to find any link for online application under SKILL SET information. 

Could you please anybody help me regarding this.

Thanks in Advance,

Regards,
Venkat


----------

